# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Dịch vụ đặt vé máy bay đi úc

## vntour88

Dịch vụ đặt vé máy bay đi úc
-Tư vấn miễn phí
-Đặt chỗ và giữ chỗ miễn phí cho khách hàng
-Giảm giá vé cho khách đoàn có nhiều người tham gia
-Đặt vé trực tuyến,giao vé tận nơi,miễn phí.Call: *04 3724 6521*(giờ hành chính)
-Cam kết giá vé máy bay đi úc là rẻ nhất
Kính gửi tới quý khách giá ve may bay di uc của hãng hàng không Vietnam Airlines(VN)
Hạng đặt chỗ Giá vé
N 600$ ++ Khứ hồi 3 tháng
T 660$ ++ Khứ hồi 3 tháng
L 720$ ++ Khứ hồi 3 tháng
Giá vé trên chưa bao gồm thuế và lệ phí
*Các bạn có 3 cách đặt vé máy bay đi úc
1.Gọi điện đếnn phòng vé: *04 3724 6521*(giờ hành chính) hoặc *0946.894805* (Ms Thắm)
2.Đặt vé trực tiếp trên trang website: 
 vemaybayq.com
3.Chát yahoo hoặc skype với nhân viên phòng vé chúng tôi
Yahoo:greencanaltour02/greencanal_89
Skype:doantham88/greencanal89

----------

